# US Army Bradley kills 2 really stupid insurgents and wounds 1.



## Crusader74 (Dec 8, 2006)

US Army Bradley kills 2 really stupid insurgents and wounds 1. After they get shot at once, they come walking back down the same alley carrying an RPG-7. These insurgents aren't very bright. 



[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=31e5d21fcf[/ame]


----------



## msteen1 (Dec 8, 2006)

I tell you what. Either they are really stupid, or they have huge fucking balls! Personally I would rather have an enemy that fights then runs away from a fight.


----------



## 104TN (Dec 8, 2006)

That kitten is lucky the rat in the background didn't run off with it.


----------



## Viking (Dec 8, 2006)

Whaaaaaat? I don't think they hit shit.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 8, 2006)

RLK said:


> That kitten is lucky the rat in the background didn't run off with it.


IM really glad the kitty got away.


----------



## PurduePara203 (Dec 10, 2006)

Viking said:


> Whaaaaaat? I don't think they hit shit.



The first burst, maybe.  The second one, you can tell they hit at least two of them.  personally I was hoping to see them put some 25mm HEAT into the guy with the RPG but I'll settle for the co-ax.


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2006)

Viking said:


> Whaaaaaat? I don't think they hit shit.



I guess they must have found the bodies, the first burst looked like it missed to me, the second looked like it hit.


----------

